# Car accident



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

An ice cream van just ran into the back of my car. i think i've got whippy-lash.
Gerry


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

GerryD said:


> An ice cream van just ran into the back of my car. i think i've got whippy-lash.
> Gerry


never laugh about an accident


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Were there any Cones on the road? :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *747 Wrote :-*Were there any Cones on the road? :?


99?

8)

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As long as it didn't cost 'hundreds and thousands' :wink: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Whippylash eh?

You will get some Lolly then. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

When did it happen, last Sundae?

:roll:

Pete


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peejay said:


> > *747 Wrote :-*Were there any Cones on the road? :?
> 
> 
> 99?
> ...


That sounds a bit flaky to me. :wink:

Chris


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

He may have been swerving to avoid the Walls


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Flaky yes but Gerrys story is still a scoop


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

spykal said:


> Flaky yes but Gerrys story is still a scoop


I disagree. :?

I think it is wafer thin. :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Some wafer thin puns there chaps, still you milked it well.

Edit: Bugger, 747 beat me to it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think it is time to freeze this thread.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Those last three replies made I scream :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You lot are all tutti frutti :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

If you lot don't stop I'm going to get my Magnum out..

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I know exactly how the accident happened - the van skidded on ice.

In fact they should have chocked it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> I know exactly how the accident happened - the van skidded on ice.


Then it bounced off the Wall's

Because the driver was an ice cream's herbert.


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe a little Corn(et)y but was he an employee oh the oldest known ice cream firm in the word ,,,Walls of Jerico..?


----------



## markhudson (Oct 17, 2014)

*LOL*

You should claim your insurance policy then


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

......................................... :?:


----------

